# Riding Clubs?



## thumbthrottler (Feb 12, 2001)

Im wondiering if there are any ATV riding clubs in Michigan, Organized ones, or if there is anyone interested in helping start one?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome thumbthrottler! Your name reminds me of a common problem that I have. This is my thumb going numb after riding my old ATC 110 for too long. Generally I'll have to jam my thumb between the handlebar and the throttle to ease the numbness after a while. Has anyone converted their thumb throttle to a motorcycle type turning throttle?


----------



## thumbthrottler (Feb 12, 2001)

Yes, I did. Went Twist on my 400Ex, but did not like it. There is a thumbtrottle extension(No, I do not need an extension, hehehehe) available in the Quad magazines, but i have tried them on another quad, and did not like it. I took that name, due to my living in the thumb area of Michigan.


----------



## r440 (Feb 6, 2001)

dont know of any around here but if ya find one please postwe could really use a club maybe persuade the state to reopen hewitts pitt


> Originally posted by thumbthrottler:
> *Yes, I did. Went Twist on my 400Ex, but did not like it. There is a thumbtrottle extension(No, I do not need an extension, hehehehe) available in the Quad magazines, but i have tried them on another quad, and did not like it. I took that name, due to my living in the thumb area of Michigan.*


----------



## r440 (Feb 6, 2001)

i ran across this club name posted on anouther site it is called matva phone #313-565-3818 i called and am sopposed to recieve a membership packet


----------

